# Canadiana CS-826 parts book



## agvg (Dec 21, 2018)

Have this very vintage blower and no papers, tried to search with no luck, so does anybody have a PDF of it? Or has it been sold under other names or numbers? Does anyone know what model replaced it?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

I think that might have been a Murray? Here's the Murray parts diagram lookup site: https://www.partsandservice.com/html/Murray/st/

Have you tried putting in your proper model number (6 or 7 digits) from the serial number tag here? https://www.canadianaproducts.com/na/en_ca/support/manuals.html

This might also be a possibility: https://www.searspartsdirect.com/model-number/dp826e585317/1318/1507200.html


----------



## Cutter (Mar 29, 2017)

agvg said:


> Have this very vintage blower and no papers, tried to search with no luck, so does anybody have a PDF of it? Or has it been sold under other names or numbers? Does anyone know what model replaced it?



Post some pictures and that will help for sure.:wink2:


----------



## agvg (Dec 21, 2018)

Not the best picture









Sent fra min Nokia 7.1 via Tapatalk


----------



## agvg (Dec 21, 2018)

The drivetrain









Sent fra min Nokia 7.1 via Tapatalk


----------



## groomerz (Feb 7, 2015)

Looks like John Deere differential 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frankenblower (Aug 19, 2019)

I have the exact same machine paid 200 for mine 2years ago I was told was made by Noma/mtd. My motor crapped out swapped another Tecumseh 10hp on it and so far just impeller bearing and clutch wheel, I used c-equipment for parts I haven’t found diagram for parts yet though either


----------

